# service light reset



## specv86 (Dec 30, 2006)

merry x mass everyone. i got a lil problem, i have 02 spec v and i was putting a shift light on and cut a wrong wire. so my my check engine light went on. so i put the wire back and it still on. does anyone knows how to reset the check engine??


----------



## axg8746 (Aug 13, 2006)

specv86 said:


> merry x mass everyone. i got a lil problem, i have 02 spec v and i was putting a shift light on and cut a wrong wire. so my my check engine light went on. so i put the wire back and it still on. does anyone knows how to reset the check engine??


http://www.nissanforums.com/l31-200...-afraid-ask.html?highlight=reset+check+engine


----------

